

Churn Is Looking for a Technical Co-Founder/Developer - frankpetro
https://angel.co/churn-3/jobs/50338-lead-software-engineer

======
macoughl
Do you already have a complete MVP? Do you have significant funding? Your
AngelList profile leads me to believe that you don't.

Friendly Advice: If I was to seriously be evaluating this as a potential CTO,
I would want my equity stake to be equal to that of you and your partner.

5%-10% to the person doing all the heavy, technical lifting is very low.

------
frankpetro
We are seeking a Co-founder to join our new startup.

